# Barack Obama is a member?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I just noticed that we have a Barack Obama on this board. Sweet! maybe they are thinking about training their pooch to do PP work?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I just noticed that we have a Barack Obama on this board. Sweet! maybe they are thinking about training their pooch to do PP work?


O'Bummer  You don't know Bo, Meng....;-)~


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

yea, no one would use a fake name when it says right in the rules you must use your real name


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> yea, no one would use a fake name when it says right in the rules you must use your real name


yeah, thats exactly what I was thinking. Thats one of the reason's I love this forum, honesty and respect for one another.;-)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Where's Jeff when you need him...lol!
I hope Obama is training his dog, Bo. I bet he is...gotta do something fun in the spare time. Looking forward to his introduction.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Is this a political post because it concerns Barack Obama??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Is this a political post because it concerns Barack Obama??


 
Not as long as there are no political opinions! ;-)


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Meng,

Barack Obama is such a common name in the USA, it's probably not the President...:^o


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess I'll name my next dog "TL." I could be wrong and he didn't name the dog with his initials though, maybe he named it BO because it smells bad...:-\"


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope not. Too much truth to be told here and shared. Politicians have a way of mucking all that up! They cannot tell the truth if their lives depended on it.! Kick them out! Ha Ha!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

can you imagine the political fallout if he actually trained his dog in protection?
thats the last thing we all need is peta people deciding they can do the most "good" by targeting us
no thanks Mr President
stay away from us
we dont need what you bring with you


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It would be more believable if it were Theodore Roosevelt and I bet he would have a trained dog. The manly man president.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I noticed "Barack Obama is the newest member" a couple of weeks ago and made my own post. I doubt if there is another BO in the world so I wonder why his membership hasn't been pulled?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aqMTD5UFmU&feature=player_embedded#t=142


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

My dog calls Bo, too! He got the name first .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Well at last, the forum has someone that can proove they don't know jack! Now with that said, show us the training vidoes and how to* stimulate* others................. Feeling like a squirrel, need an *Acron! *


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I noticed "Barack Obama is the newest member" a couple of weeks ago and made my own post. I doubt if there is another BO in the world so I wonder why his membership hasn't been pulled?


Applying puts the name into that "newest member" thing. It doesn't mean application has been approved or that the person can post or get into the non-public forums.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

So is he a member then?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> So is he a member then?


 
If we tell then we'll have to kill you! :-o8-[........](*,)


----------

